# Horse Collage.



## Picture Perfect

*Submit Your Horse Photo's!*

I wanted to make a collage of all the horses on here and paste it onto one big picture. Anyone can submit a picture!
One picture for each horse please.


----------



## Jubilee

Wow, that's a pretty big project to take on. Good luck with it.

I know you said just one picture, but I couldn't decided which one to use. So just pic the one you like best out of these two.

This is the horse I am working with right now (not mine but I've put a lot of work into him and I've posted about him quite a bit on here). His name is Pride, he's a Percheron/Arabian cross. That's his mother, Rose, in the background. You can edit her out if you want to. I just like these pics of Pride.



















Jubilee


----------



## Picture Perfect

I know we have more than one member... :lol:


----------



## Picture Perfect

Anyone want to post a picture?


----------



## Jubilee

I'm sorry no one else seems interested at the moment :\ Give it some more time. Maybe if you post a couple pictures of stuff you have already done, that will get their attentions.

I have a better picture of Pride to post now, much more artistically appealing. Can I post it? 

Jubilee


----------



## Picture Perfect

Jubilee said:


> I have a better picture of Pride to post now, much more artistically appealing. Can I post it?
> 
> Jubilee


Go ahead!


----------



## Jubilee

Here it is. Again, you can cut Rose out of the picture if you don't like her. Or you can keep her in, it's up to you.










Jubilee


----------



## Picture Perfect

That's a cute photo!


----------



## Picture Perfect

Here is a photoshop I did awhile back too.


----------



## Jubilee

Oh wow! I really like that. If you post more stuff like that you'll probably peak more people's interests. I think it would be really cool to try and do a collage with everyone's horses. If not then you're free to do whatever you want with the pics I gave you. Just let me see it when you're done.

Jubilee


----------



## Picture Perfect

Here's one I made of Pride. Just something simple.


----------



## kershkova

left to right Champ,Toby, Beau, Peppy


----------



## Jubilee

Oh thank you! That looks great!

Jubilee


----------



## Picture Perfect

kershkova said:


> left to right Champ,Toby, Beau, Peppy


Great Picture! 



Jubilee said:


> Oh thank you! That looks great!
> 
> Jubilee


I'm glad you like it!


----------



## kershkova

can you do a photoshop with that picturee plese ,


----------



## Picture Perfect

Something different, but unique.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Picture Perfect said:


> Here is a photoshop I did awhile back too.



i really like that! i will try to find a picture you can do :wink:


----------



## Picture Perfect

Thanks!


----------



## horsegirl123

Nice idea, I think this will turn out really cool! IDK how to do a photoshop so if someone cares to explain, I will, but for now, here's my pic!


----------



## hntrjmpr

pretty! I have a bunch of different pictures you could try here's my photobucket album:
Pictures by hlsbeezie - Photobucket

Theres pictures of all my animals on there! Haha


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i found a photo for you to photoshop :] 

here's cricket :


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow. I love those that picture on photo shop Picture Perfect! Nice!
Sorry, I don't have any photos because I don't own a horse...maybe PM some people?


----------



## xeventer17

not my horse, just me riding, but i'd love for you to do something with this pic.  his name is tucker btw :]


----------



## belgianlover

This is my favorite pic of my boy right now, he is such a lover =)


----------



## Picture Perfect

Great pictures guys! Keep them coming.


----------



## HorseCrazyFan

All the pics look awesome!!  Makes me happy that I am not the only crazy person out there...about horses I mean :lol:


----------



## HorseCrazyFan

My Baby Gumbo 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Picture Perfect

He is adorable! I love that picture.


----------



## crystal8489

Picture Perfect said:


> Here is a photoshop I did awhile back too.


 This might be a dumb question but what is photoshop?? do you buy it or is it free online or something? I have seen a lot of photoshoped pictures and would love to do it with some of my pictures (BTW this picture you did lookss GREAT) But here is my picture for the collage if its not to late. My little 10 month old arabian colt!


----------



## tempest

Here's some.








This is Meg. No other horse will ever be able to capture my heart like she did.


----------



## tempest

The bay horse that the girl is chasing after is Drummer. He's awesome to ride.

This horse is Millie. She's really sweet.


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## Picture Perfect

Great pictures guys! Keep posting.


----------



## ridingismylife2

crystal8489 said:


> This might be a dumb question but what is photoshop?? do you buy it or is it free online or something? I have seen a lot of photoshoped pictures and would love to do it with some of my pictures (BTW this picture you did lookss GREAT) But here is my picture for the collage if its not to late. My little 10 month old arabian colt!



photoshop is a photo editing program that is even used by pros and no it's not free.  
it's actually REALLY expensive. but there are other pic editing programs for free that u can install like GIMP and paint.net 
i got my Photoshop elements 6 free with my tablet.

here are some pics of me riding. none of the horses are my own  and i really miss them. (my old riding school)








- Katri








- Freya








- Freya








- Kelly 








- Belinda








- Chameur

(the last pony was VERY special to me. I would ride him every week. Sadly i had to stop riding him cuz i moved to another country)


----------



## my2geldings

ridingismylife2 said:


> photoshop is a photo editing program that is even used by pros and no it's not free.
> it's actually REALLY expensive. but there are other pic editing programs for free that u can install like GIMP and paint.net
> i got my Photoshop elements 6 free with my tablet.


It is a difficult program to use. There is a course that's a few months in length just about photoshop and all the stuff it can do :lol:


----------



## ridingismylife2

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> It is a difficult program to use. There is a course that's a few months in length just about photoshop and all the stuff it can do :lol:




yea it's hard to get used to. I learned how to use it in school and just exploring it


----------



## crystal8489

oo okay thanks! lol i probably should have known that but oh well. It looks like a lot of fun. The pictures i have seen of Cobalt are absolutely stunning and makes me want to do some of my horses!!


----------



## my2geldings

crystal8489 said:


> oo okay thanks! lol i probably should have known that but oh well. It looks like a lot of fun. The pictures i have seen of Cobalt are absolutely stunning and makes me want to do some of my horses!!


Good and you should! pictures are priceless, thy will show you things and remind of you of parts of their life we all forget so quickly! I actually wish I had taken more photos when he was a foal, when he was so little (not that he ever was really but you know what I mean, haha).


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper




----------



## crystal8489

CacheDawnTaxes said:


> Good and you should! pictures are priceless, thy will show you things and remind of you of parts of their life we all forget so quickly! I actually wish I had taken more photos when he was a foal, when he was so little (not that he ever was really but you know what I mean, haha).


 
haha i know exactly what you mean. I always call Saban little and people go see him and expect like a dog i guess and they are always like LITTLE?? not so much! lol but yeah I am going to give it a try. I took some pics of Saban today to work with..


----------



## RusticWildFire

Here are my two
Hunter (in the foreground)









Scooter









Both of them


----------



## Picture Perfect

Here it is guys! I hope you enjoy it. 








​


----------



## RusticWildFire

Wow! That is really really nice! Very cool


----------



## Picture Perfect

Thanks.


----------



## Flojo

I would post a picture but i can't find a picture which is without me in it 
hahaha
The photoshop picture is really good 
xx


----------



## savvylover112

omg how did you do that wat program did you use??


----------



## jadeewood

i love your editing, choose some from these photos please.

I WOULD LOVES ONE OF MY HORSEEE. I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PICTURE I CAN UPLOAD, SO I WIL DO A COUPLE.
MY NAMES JADE WOOD AND THE HORSES NAME IS APACHE, HER COMPETITION NAME IS. 'A MISSING COLOUR' AND MY COLOURS ARE GREY AND PINK IF THAT HELPS AT ALL.
SORRY FOR BAD POSITION HAVE DOGGY KNESSS, LMAOO.


----------

